# PVC and Gore-Tex adhesive problem



## hoerth (Mar 5, 2008)

Have a client that spent big money on some Gore-Tex jackets from Outdoor Research. (Outdoor Research : Storm Shells : W's Luna Jacket™) So she doesn't want to embroider because it will take away the waterproofing in that area where needle breaks the fabric. Screenprinting not an option for that kind of material or so I'm told by my screenprinter. Thought I had a solution with PVC and heat adhesive applied labels from Flex Systems in San Diego. But now they called to say the label won't hold up in the wash. Any suggestions? FlexSystems has already suggested stitching th label in a couple of areas that won't affect the waterproof material but I think client is committed to having it in the upper left breast area where it is visible, not the wrist or hood.


----------

